# snow tires mode?



## tomkit (May 2, 2009)

I have the sport trim. I think there's a setting in the driver console to turn on snow tires. What does this do?


----------



## vw60606 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: snow tires mode? (tomkit)*

I believe it automatically sets the speed warning (which normally you set manually) to alert you at 130 mph / 210 kph, the typical "H" speed rating of winter tires.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: snow tires mode? (tomkit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomkit* »_I have the sport trim. I think there's a setting in the driver console to turn on snow tires. What does this do?


nothing. Just another speed warning that you can set.
Doesn't change anything on how the car drives

_Quote, originally posted by *vw60606* »_I believe it automatically sets the speed warning (which normally you set manually) to alert you at 130 mph / 210 kph, the typical "H" speed rating of winter tires. 

Winter tires aren't typically "H" speed ratings. It may hold true for "Performance" Winter tires, but for the hardcore "Studless Ice/Snow" tires & "Studdable" tires, they tend to be "Q" speed rating, which is about 99 mph.


_Modified by GT17V at 7:05 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## tomkit (May 2, 2009)

So the tires that come on the sport trim are not winter tires correct?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (tomkit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomkit* »_So the tires that come on the sport trim are not winter tires correct?

nope.
They are "All-season" tires, many people call them "No-season" tires.
You'll be fine, unless you go skiing, then you'll have to get snow chains regardless.


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

My 1998 Lexus GS400 had a "snow" mode, when selected would start the car off in second gear to reduce wheel slipping.


----------

